# The brother's GF...



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So up until this point... I've been cool, accepting, etc. She's his first 'real gf' & have been respectful... I've heard negative comments via my Grandma & mom about some of the things she's said & done - thinking nothing of it really because they tend to be 'irrational'...

Then on her FB posts, 'she's whooping my brother's @$$ into shape' ...Um okay? I know he busts his rear for her already & know it's non of my business but at the same time I feel the protective older sister rising up in me wanting to set this little miss straight


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Um yea I have had to tell a few girls off for my brother. I refuse to sit back and watch some one treat him badly.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh no she would be hearing all about that one, maybe you need to whoop her a$$ into shape!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree smack her


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

oh no! I'm sooo an older protective sister my bro knows best to bring them around me, but U know in a way maybe should have a talk with ur bro and let him know humiliating him like that is not ok u know? ANd not all girls are like that and it shouldn't be like that..yea it's his first real relationship but that's not how they're supposed to be...Like Y would she post something like that?? Does she have no respect?? My advice have a talk with ur bro about him also setting her straight and not allow things like that u know?? And if he allows it then there's only so much u can do if HE'S allowing it himself. I'd def have a talk with him


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Ahhhh, the joys of Facebook... hahaha.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i'd stay out of it. it's his first relationship so he has to learn on his own. what good will really come out of telling her something? she won't like you, she'll talk about you to your brother, maybe it'll get him upset at you, maybe he'll take her side because he's young and doesn't know any better, but do you really think she'll say 'hey, you're right! i'll stop'? if it starts an argument, you're going to put your brother in the middle and that's not fair for him. maybe just let him know in private that you saw it, didn't like her comment and you're only looking out for him. let him make his own choices. if she's really a (blank) then he'll realize it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Well it could be taken a couple of ways. One is she's helping your brother get into shape and he wants this, or how you took it.

I learned to stop listening to moms and grandma's about my girlfriends. No one will be good enough for me in there eyes so I don't go by it.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you should know by now what I think you should do with this douche nozzle.
kick her,


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my pet peeves.. she shouldn't want to whip him into shape, she should be with him for who he is not what she wants him to be.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

all of my brothers little gfs are afraid of me cuz I just look like a b, tend to act like one too. Since they already have the fear, I haven't had to deal with any of em, and he is 18 so you know what that means, young and dumb....But if one of his hoochies crosses me, I will have no problem showing them why my brother that is younger but bigger and stronger fears me, and why Jay and his friends call me the worden.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am the oldest of 5 and I am the only girl... This chick needs an @$$ whooping...

But before you go that far... Maybe take her aside (since shes probably young and stupid too) and explain to her that she shouldnt be with someone she thinks she needs to change... Maybe she hasnt had a good role model for relationships (her own parents might be fd up)....

Or she could just be psycho and she need a foot in her rear...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL @ KG & Aireal, we'll see - I may just hafta

I'm trying to view it on both sides. I know my brother inside & out, how annoying his butt can be-I'm his sister. But still, being married in the same relationship for over 5 years, Sean's done some annoying stuff - as guys do. I know I've done some annoying stuff too... But we keep it private & communicate that stuff - it's respect...

To publicly humiliate someone you love, that thought not once sparked into my mind & to me is borderline on the road to mental abuse. Maybe I'm overreacting, haven't said anything to either of them yet... Just a simple response of, why does my brother's butt need whooping, lolz ...Age to me isn't an excuse since I've been with my now husband since I was 19 - but maybe she's really immature...

It just really urks me she'd say something like that about my brother as a public announcement - he's been with this girl for 2 years almost. Pretty much completely distanced himself from our mom & grandma because for numerous reason plus they don't like the girl. I'll let it go for now, but I'm still going to talk to Trev. She has now caught my eye



NesOne said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of Facebook... hahaha.


LoL the unnecessarily necessity it's become...



jmejiaa said:


> Well it could be taken a couple of ways. One is she's helping your brother get into shape and he wants this, or how you took it.
> 
> I learned to stop listening to moms and grandma's about my girlfriends. No one will be good enough for me in there eyes so I don't go by it.


Yeah, that's what I thought was going on with my mom & grandma. I try to not be like that with my brother cause he's got enough stress as it was. He never complained about her & I never saw anything neg until now...But I think she should know better 



william williamson said:


> you should know by now what I think you should do with this douche nozzle.
> kick her,


LoL, that's my favorite phrase... I just may if she doesn't watch it.



LadyRampage said:


> One of my pet peeves.. she shouldn't want to whip him into shape, she should be with him for who he is not what she wants him to be.


Exactly! Sounds like a bit of a control freak.



jayandlacy said:


> all of my brothers little gfs are afraid of me cuz I just look like a b, tend to act like one too. Since they already have the fear, I haven't had to deal with any of em, and he is 18 so you know what that means, young and dumb....But if one of his hoochies crosses me, I will have no problem showing them why my brother that is younger but bigger and stronger fears me, and why Jay and his friends call me the worden.


LoL, he's 21 & in the same situation.. He dated a few 'interesting' ones before her that left me shaking my head like dude wtf...



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I am the oldest of 5 and I am the only girl... This chick needs an @$$ whooping...
> 
> But before you go that far... Maybe take her aside (since shes probably young and stupid too) and explain to her that she shouldnt be with someone she thinks she needs to change... Maybe she hasnt had a good role model for relationships (her own parents might be fd up)....
> 
> Or she could just be psycho and she need a foot in her rear...


I'm the oldest of 5 too. LoL 1 full brother, 2 half brothers & 1 half sister... I know she had a bad upbringing. But come on who hasn't this day & age... She shouldn't be in a relationship if she still needs to figure herself out. I'm staying silent for now but she now has my attention


----------

